# WP-Team Ladies Only - Weiß wurscht is(s)!



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist er nun, der hochoffizielle WP-Thread für südländische Winterpokalistinnen!  

Er dient zum Austüfteln von Strategien gegen Schweinehunde und natürlich konkurrierende Teams, zum Verabreden zum gemeinsamen Weißwurschzuzeln, Hoibestemmen und Breznsoizn - wofür es aber leider (noch?!) keine Punkte gibt - und zu allem, was sonst so wichtig ist. Also zum Ratschn.  

Ladies, pack mas!


----------



## jjules (12. Oktober 2009)

Des head se ois scho amoi guad o... i warad zwar eha fia Mass stemma,
weil mid hoibe fang ma ga net o, scho gar net a Woch noch da Wiesn...

Hob mi heid in am Kickboxverein a'gmeit, also des san scho moi
guade Vorraussetzungen bei so am Sauwedda wia heid wos zum mocha..

Auf gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

Glei a ganz Maß statt a Hoibn! Mogst woi glei Voigas ofanga?!


----------



## bike2bfree (13. Oktober 2009)

Und was machen wir mit den nicht "freistaatlichen" Ladies?
Die, die keine Hoibe stemmen, sondern ein "Schorle" schlürfen wie das in Südbaden so Tradition ist?




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das ist er nun, der hochoffizielle WP-Thread für südländische Winterpokalistinnen!
> 
> Er dient zum Austüfteln von Strategien gegen Schweinehunde und natürlich konkurrierende Teams, zum Verabreden zum gemeinsamen Weißwurschzuzeln, Hoibestemmen und Breznsoizn - wofür es aber leider (noch?!) keine Punkte gibt - und zu allem, was sonst so wichtig ist. Also zum Ratschn.
> 
> Ladies, pack mas!


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> Und was machen wir mit den nicht "freistaatlichen" Ladies?
> Die, die keine Hoibe stemmen, sondern ein "Schorle" schlürfen wie das in Südbaden so Tradition ist?



Also Ausländerinnen?  

Da bilden sich gerade andere Fraktionen. Frag doch mal nebenan nach!


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2009)

so, jetzt verstehe ich Euch auch wieder 

was macht Ihr eigentlich bei dem Schit Wetter? Hier habs die ersten Graupelschauer und jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne. Bin morgens schon in Winterklamotten gesprungen - meinetwegen könnte der Winterpokal sofort beginnen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> was macht Ihr eigentlich bei dem Schit Wetter?



Kopfarbeit: Empirische Sozialforschung und Statistik. Frag bitte nicht, wieviel von dem, was ich lese, auch im Kopf als Verwertbares ankommt...  

Und dann bemitleide ich mich noch ganz furchtbar, weil ich nicht aufs Bike kann und darf!    Und bin todmüde, weil ich die letzte Nacht lediglich 2-3 Stunden geschlafen habe. *Ich will ins Bett!!!*


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2009)

au wei - hört sich wirklich eher bemitleidenswert an 
Statistik war mit Stochastik eines meiner unangenehmsten Semester. Versüßt wurde das Ganze nur durch meinen Prof. der recht manierlich anzuschauen war/ist. 

naja, ich sitze immer noch im Büro und bemerke, dass es immer dunkler wird. Das einzig schöne dran: heute kann ich endlich meine Lampi mit dem Edge testen. Es grasieren Meinungen, dass Lampi das Garmin stören könnte - bin gespannt. Puh, aber ist schon verdammt schnell kalt geworden und laut Wetter.de bleibts erstmal auch so.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Versüßt wurde das Ganze nur durch meinen Prof. der recht manierlich anzuschauen war/ist.



Selbst da habe ich die Arschkarte! Ich sag nur: Fernuni Hagen!!  

Was hast Du denn studiert?


----------



## die tina (13. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kopfarbeit: Empirische Sozialforschung und Statistik. Frag bitte nicht, wieviel von dem, was ich lese, auch im Kopf als Verwertbares ankommt...



Wow, da müsste ich tief in den Gehirnwindungen graben, um da wieder dran zu kommen. Aber die Bücher aus der Studienzeit hab ich noch.
Viel Spaß beim Lernen und dann gute Nach!


----------



## jjules (13. Oktober 2009)

Joa, so ein Büro hat schon was Schönes wenns draußen so saut!!!

Stochastik hatte ich auch noch irgendwann... um Statistik bin ich in meinem Studium zum Glück rumgekommen...habe Multimedia & Kommunikation studiert und bin jetzt im Ecommerce tätig... SEO, Usability & Weiterentwicklung von Webseiten ist mein Metier... was macht's ihr so außer biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

Was ich beruflich tue, kann (sorry: hier nicht mehr) zum Abgewöhnen nachgelesen werden. Aber bitte nicht am Staub ersticken!  

Und weil ich irgendwie noch nicht genug verbildet bin, studiere ich jetzt Psychologie an der FU Hagen. Warum? Hm... Midlife-Crisis?


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn studiert?



Elektrotechnik/Elektronik - Fachrichtung Verfahrenstechnik (da gings um Leiterplattentechnologie)
habe angefangen, als die Magnetkernspeicher und Lochkarten entsorgt wurden ... Commodore/C64er Computerzeitalter

wo wir bei Mathe waren: das war mein sportlicher Prof.: http://web.wits.ac.za/Academic/Science/Stats/Staff/AcademicStaff/

wiedergefunden haben wir uns über stayfriends



jjules schrieb:


> Stochastik hatte ich auch noch irgendwann... um Statistik bin ich in meinem Studium zum Glück rumgekommen...habe Multimedia & Kommunikation studiert und bin jetzt im Ecommerce tätig... SEO, Usability & Weiterentwicklung von Webseiten ist mein Metier... was macht's ihr so außer biken?



wau, nicht schlecht ... Webseitenentwicklung  .... das erfordert so einiges

außer biken? Ja, da gibts so eine ganze Menge: wandern, ski, Video schneiden, Konsumrausch, an den Rädern schrauben ... und um sich die Hobbies leisten zu können verdiene ich mein Brot im IT Bereich (Support/Projekte) bei einer Versicherung. Nix besonderes, aber größtenteil komme ich gerne ins Büro.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Commodore/C64er Computerzeitalter



  Mensch, das war mein Einstieg in die Computerwelt! Ich habe auf dem Ding meine Hausarbeiten und meine Diplomarbeit geschrieben!! Ich hatte allerdings nicht den Brotkasten, sondern den elegant-weißen, Mit Diskettenlaufwerk!!! Mein Spezl hat sich mit der Datasette rumgeplagt und stundenlang von tausenden Abstürzen unterbrochen geladen. Und aus der _64er_ haben wir  ellenlange Listings abgetippt für Spielchen...


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was ich beruflich tue, kann zum Abgewöhnen nachgelesen werden. Aber bitte nicht am Staub ersticken!



den Link genieße ich morgen in Ruhe beim Morgenkaffee im B. 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und weil ich irgendwie noch nicht genug verbildet bin, studiere ich jetzt Psychologie an der FU Hagen. Warum? Hm... Midlife-Crisis?



Du bist ja des Wahnsinns, alle Achtung !!! Ein schönes sinnvolles Ziel. Midlife Crisis - glaube ich nicht. Wirst es sicher noch während des Studiums heraus finden 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> .... haben wir  ellenlange Listings abgetippt für Spielchen...



Trotzdem, eine wunderbare Zeit - ich denke immer noch zu gerne dran. Die Nächte waren teils sehr kurz. Apropos: eigentlich bist Du schon viel zu lange wach nach der kurzen Nacht 

Ich haue mich jetzt hin - Euch gutes Nächtle


----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Selbst da habe ich die Arschkarte! Ich sag nur: Fernuni Hagen!!
> 
> Was hast Du denn studiert?



Statistik ist voll sper (auch wenn ich nicht hier im Team bin)... war mein Lieblingsfach anner Uni  
Aber die FernUni Hagen ist ein Drecksloch..


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Aber die FernUni Hagen ist ein Drecksloch..



  Wieso das denn? Bin erst ganz kurz dabei, also klär mich bitte auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (14. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Bin erst ganz kurz dabei, also klär mich bitte auf!



Vielleicht ists auch nur meine Fak.. aber ich studier da Politik (war mit Wirtschaft nicht so ganz ausgelastet) und die sind voellig unkooperativ. Wir haben einen Klausurtermin pro Halbjahr, keine Nachschreiber etc... das find ich ehrlich gesagt unmoeglich. Jetzt bin ich in Genf und darf mir ein Auto mieten und mind. 150km am Tag der Klausur irgendwo hinfahren, weil Genf nicht vorgesehen ist als Klausurort, obwohl mich hier eine deutsche Schule beaufsichtigen wuerde.. a ber gut, bin grad genervt von denen.. aber sind auch die Umstaende. Mein Freund studiert auch da und deren Klausuren sind immer einen Monat vor meinen und beide Termine fallen aber genau in die Semesterferien, in denen ich (arbeite an der Uni) freihab.. dh jemand muss zurueckstecken, weils eben nur den einen Termin gibt. Hab einen Schnitt von 1.7 bisher, aber in 2 Jahren nur zwei Klausuren schreiben koennen.. aber wie gesagt, ist auch mein Problem bzw. unsers.. aber ein zweiter Termin wuerde die nicht kaputtmachen.. oder bissl Flexibilitaet bei den Orten.

Viel Spass mit Psycho aber.. und wenn du Hilfe bei Statistik brauchst, meld dich


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> und wenn du Hilfe bei Statistik brauchst, meld dich



Das Angebot nehme ich an!


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Angebot nehme ich an!



Prima, aber vielleicht nicht hier, sondern per PM oder sowas.. glaube nicht, dass die anderen das soooo gut finden  Es sei denn wir verkaufens irgendwie geschickt..


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Mrs_Jones (14. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Prima, aber vielleicht nicht hier, sondern per PM oder sowas.. glaube nicht, dass die anderen das soooo gut finden  Es sei denn wir verkaufens irgendwie geschickt..



ich könnt da aber auch noch mit machen... Habe Informationstechnik studiert und kann mich noch dunkel an die Statistik-Vorlesungen erinnern... 
Mittlerweile bin ich IT-Consultant, besser gesagt Datenbank-Spezialistin mit einem Hang zur Call-Center Technik


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte, so viele Technikfrauen! Woher nehmt Ihr nur alle soviel Hirn!


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Oktober 2009)

@Mrs Jones
Haha lustig.. ich hab als Informatikkauffrau angefangen  Aber dann meinen Freund als Negativbeispiel fuer den Informatikerjob gesehen und nicht Info studiert.. Interessant find ichs aber immer noch.. 

@Bergradlerin
Nana.. sei mal nicht so *mirfaelltdaswortnichteinweilichaufderarbeitnurenglischrede* ahh bescheiden.. Bei dir ist bestimmt auch ne Menge..
Mir isses irgendwann zugelaufen, als ich klein war.. a ber ich glaube es hat keine Lust mehr auf mich und versucht manchmal sich zu verdruecken..


----------



## Mrs_Jones (14. Oktober 2009)

@bergradlerin
wer von uns hat denn jetzt nochmal angefangen zu studieren? also ich würde das nicht mehr machen, weil ich gar nicht mehr soviel in meinen Kopf reinkriege...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Mrs_Jones schrieb:


> @bergradlerin
> wer von uns hat denn jetzt nochmal angefangen zu studieren?



Ich verweigere die Aussage. Grund: Ahnungslosigkeit!


----------



## jjules (15. Oktober 2009)

> wau, nicht schlecht ... Webseitenentwicklung  .... das erfordert so einiges



so viel nicht.. ich entwickels ja nur weiter ;-) bzw. denk mir aus wies sein soll; wies auf Code Basis geht ist nicht mein Fall..

@Bergradlerin, "Kopfarbeit: Empirische Sozialforschung und Statistik"-- so gewisse Vorstellungen hab ich, aber was genau macht man da bei nem Psychologie Studium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (15. Oktober 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> so viel nicht.. ich entwickels ja nur weiter ;-) bzw. denk mir aus wies sein soll; wies auf Code Basis geht ist nicht mein Fall..
> 
> @Bergradlerin, "Kopfarbeit: Empirische Sozialforschung und Statistik"-- so gewisse Vorstellungen hab ich, aber was genau macht man da bei nem Psychologie Studium?



Cool, dann bist du genau das Gegenteil von mir.. Ich mach den Code, aber designtechnisch bin ich ne Niete..

Psycho ist fast nur Statistik...


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was ich beruflich tue, kann hier zum Abgewöhnen nachgelesen werden. Aber bitte nicht am Staub ersticken!
> 
> Und weil ich irgendwie noch nicht genug verbildet bin, studiere ich jetzt Psychologie an der FU Hagen. Warum? Hm... Midlife-Crisis?



Dafür beneide ich Dich.

Psychologie wie auch Jura standen, als ich gerade dabei war, das Abi zu bauen, auf meiner Wunschliste...dann wurde ich schwanger....der Rest ist Geschichte und mein Sohn fast 16.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Dass Psycho fast nur Wissenschaftstheorie und Statistik ist, weiß ich jetzt auch...    Andererseits wollte ich gern das bisher an Kompetenzen erarbeitete (also außergerichtliche Streitschlichtung aus Theorie - Jura - und Praxis - Mediation) gern um ein wenig Verständnis in Sachen Konfliktentstehung und -management erweitern. Na, mal sehen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2009)

Kolleginnen, es ist passiert! Früher als erwartet, aber nicht unerwartet, erfolgte das erste


*Attentat!  ​*


Ich bin sicher, dass ich weiß, aus welcher Richtung es abgefeuert wurde. Kann ja gar nicht anders sein, als dass die Konkurrenz keine Mittel und Wege scheut, bereits vor dem 2.11. aktiv zu werden...

Habt Ihr auch eines gekriegt? Und wie geht ihr damit um? Ignorieren? Puh... Fällt mir schwer, sehr schwer. Ich fürchte... ahne... weiß!


----------



## jjules (18. Oktober 2009)

Totsichere Methode:
bei Burger King grundsätzlich Big Macs
bestellen, bei Mc D. Whopper!!!
;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> *Tot*sichere Methode



Na toll...


----------



## jjules (18. Oktober 2009)

> Na toll...



Na um so schnell wieder draußen zu sein um nix zu essen natürlich!
Zzhh.. abmurksen werden's dich deswegen nicht gleich.. es sei denn man ist Chuck Noris. Dann kriegt man den Big Mac beim Burger King natürlich


----------



## mtbbee (18. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir schlägt immer der Newsletter von funny frisch zu 
Eben gesehen "Illuminati" mit einer Tüte Riffels


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

So, liebe Kolleginnen, ich habe heute fast zwei Stunden lang WP-Punkte gesammelt! Kann man die anschreiben lassen? Motto: _"sieben gemerkt"_? Aber ich fürchte, dass mein heutiger Aktionismus allein dem Vertreiben des Schweinehundes gegolten hat - und punktelos bleiben wird...  

Und Ihr? Im Büro geschwitzt statt auf dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter? Beneidenswert ... Sonne, glitzerndes Herbstlaub - ein Traum .. ich jedenfalls schaue in sich spiegelnde Bürofenster und komme erst raus wenns wieder dunkel ist. Somit nur 1h Biken - aber was solls, dafür ists schön warm hier


----------



## Mrs_Jones (21. Oktober 2009)

oh mann, das ist sooo gemein!!!!  ich liege mit meiner frisch eingefangenen Bronchitis daheim und kann das tolle Wetter nur von drinnen genießen  das ist zum :kotz:
ich hätte halt doch nicht am Sonntag 2 Stunden in strömenden Regen bei knapp über 0 Grad radln solln...


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Oje!!! Da nehme ich den    schnell wieder zurück und teile hiermit (fast) Dein Leid: Jetzt sitze ich nämlich über Statistik und erarbeite mir Wissen, das ich niemals brauchen werde...  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## jjules (21. Oktober 2009)

> Und Ihr? Im Büro geschwitzt statt auf dem Bike?


 JAAA, zefix! War im Büro, also nicht draußen... und kränkel trotzdem!!! Irgendwie unfair, oder?

@MrsJones Magst mit unter meine Decke? Mit Wärmflasche & etwas Wick VapuuDings... wird's schon wieder...


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Kolleginnen, ich hau mich jetzt aufs Bike: trainieren für den Winterpokal.   Und zwecks Frustabbau...  

Noch zehn Tage!


----------



## mtbbee (23. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und zwecks Frustabbau...



wieso, wegen Statistik 

war auch schon  mit dem Crosser unterwegs - aber ist schon trübe oben im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Kolleginnen, die letzten beiden Tage hätte ich kräftig Punkte sammeln können - und habe das auch heute vor: Das neue Bike ist angekommen und wird feste getestet...  





Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich am Freitag wieder mal mit einer vermutlich viermonatigen Chemo beginnen musste und morgen zur ekligen Infusion muss. Gerade am ersten WP-Tag!    Naja, ich werde alles wieder aufholen. Die Zyklen dauern ja nur immer sieben Tage. Drei Wochen Pause sollten reichen, um Punkte zu scheffeln! Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich´s wieder so gut wegstecke wie beim letzten Mal! (Und vielleicht auch, dass es wirkt und nicht nur nebenwirkt...  )


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2009)

Natürlich drücke ich Dir die Daumen


----------



## Mrs_Jones (2. November 2009)

die ersten 4 Punkte für unser Team sind eingetragen 


@bergradlerin: ich drücke dir auch gaaanz fest die daumen, dass du's auch diesmal wieder gut verträgst! (meine kollegen schauen schon komisch, weil ich mit gedrückten daumen auf der tastatur rumtippe  )


----------



## mtbbee (2. November 2009)

@bergradlerin,

das holst Du alles locker auf  - jedenfalls Daumendrück für Dich

so, auch die ersten Punkte eingetragen, extra ein paar km mehr zur Arbeit trotz Nieselregens gefahren (brachte zwar nicht mehr Punkte, aber was solls - ist ja WP Start). Abends kommen noch 2 hinzu, muß ja wieder zurück.


----------



## jjules (2. November 2009)

Gina, ich drück dir auch feste die Daumen...mankannsogarsotippen..
dieLeertastefehlthalt!!!

Mir ist übrigens heut das erste Mal so ne richtig schöne Filmszene passiert..
der Klassiker.. Fußgänger, bzw. in meinem Fall Radler, radelt gmütlich aufm Bürgersteig (ok, nur ein paaar Meter), man denkt sich nix Böses (außer vielleicht, ach der blöde Regen), im nächsten Moment fährt ein Auto durch eine 2qm Pfütze neben einem und *PLAAATSCH* - Einmal Dusche Gratis, aber Vollgas!!! So dass es einem dann richtig von der Nase tropft. Naja was solls, was einen nicht umbringt...


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Ohne Worte:


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2009)

Kinder, Kinder... Ihr lasst es ja ganz schön rumpeln!  

Ich werde heute wieder ein paar Pünktchen beitragen, mal im Schwarzwald (wo ich mich derzeit rumtreibe) den Panzer über die Trails jagen. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter. Im Moment ist alles gefroren - und es regnet!


----------



## die tina (6. November 2009)

Ich kann leider fast nix beitragen. Hab seit drei Wochen starke Schmerzen im Bein und kein Arzt konnte mir bisher sagen, was es ist. Wird aber leider auch nicht von allein besser. Montag geht die Ärztetournee weiter.

Dabei wär am WE ja sogar schönes Wetter!

Euch viel Spaß auf den Rädern!


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2009)

kann das vom Rücken kommen? Eingeklemmeter Nerv?

Auf jeden Fall: Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2009)

Bandscheibenvorfall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (6. November 2009)

Kopf hoch Tina. Das wird schon wieder.

Bei mir geht's jetzt ab nach Berlin, aber ohne Bike. Daher wohl auch eher mau mit Punkten am WE. Vielleicht geht am So Nachmittag noch was.. mal schaun.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2009)

Ich hab mich heute mit dem Panzer durch den Natur(bike)park Nordschwarzwald geplagt. Blöd, dass es hier keine Seilbahnen gibt...   

Wieder sechs Punkte fürs Team!


----------



## die tina (7. November 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es eine Bandscheibe ist. Die Symptome sind ganz anders. Vielleicht weiß ich ja am Mo schon mehr.

Danke für Eure aufmunternden Worte!


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Tina, Dir gute Besserung (Deine Mail ist angekommen, Danke!)  

Und Ihr anderen... Euch muss ich bestenfalls bremsen, nicht etwa motivieren!   
Kinder, Ihr hängt mich ja schon nach einer Woche uneinholbar ab!!!


----------



## jjules (10. November 2009)

> Kinder, Ihr hängt mich ja schon nach einer Woche uneinholbar ab!!!



So seh ich das nicht. Wir fahrn nur schon mal ne Runde vor und sammeln
dich in der 2. ein


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. November 2009)

So isses!


----------



## die tina (12. November 2009)

Hallo in die Runde,

so, jetzt weiß ich endlich bissl mehr. Ich hab wohl doch keinen Bandscheibenvorfall, auch wenn die Ärzte das zuerst meinten, sondern "nur" eine Rippenfellentzündung und bin jetzt mit Antibiotikum daheim. Ich muss sicher zwei Wochen Pause machen, aber dann gehts los.

Woher allerdings die Schmerzen im Bein kamen (sind jetzt weg), weiß ich auch nicht.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Himmel!!!  

Na, dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## jjules (14. November 2009)

So die Damen, ich start nochmal nen Versuch.
Bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwo in Münchner Gefielden aufm Radl unterwegs und fänds klasse wenn sich was zam ging.
Zeit? Lust auf ein bißchen Fango?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. November 2009)

Wo sind eigentlich die anderen des Teams? Da wären doch noch einige Münchnerinnen?!


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> So die Damen, ich start nochmal nen Versuch.
> Bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwo in Münchner Gefielden aufm Radl unterwegs und fänds klasse wenn sich was zam ging.
> Zeit? Lust auf ein bißchen Fango?
> 
> Schönen Gruß



oh ja, Fango gabs heute reichlich  - morgen gehts in die Berge zum Wandern oder je nach Schneelage mit Schneeschuhen ... gibt ja leider nur 2 Punkte


----------



## jjules (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich kram mal diesen Thread wieder nach oben. 
mtbbee & MrsJones, ihr seit's ja echt von der harten Truppe! Bei diesen Temperaturen biken...

Ich muss gestehen, wenn ich heut so aus dem Fenster schau, also Lust hätt ich auch!!! Wieviel Schichten zieht ihr euch denn im 2-stelligen Minusbereich so an? Hab ihr ne Softshell Hose oder gute Empfehlungen für untenrum? Meine Wintertight ist für sowas echt nicht mehr ausgelegt.. da hilft nur ideenreiches Kombinieren mit allem was der Kleiderschrank hergibt. Also wenn ihr heut eine fahren seht die richtig lächerlich aussieht, ja, das bin dann ich. 

Gruß & schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Skianzug, Boots und natürlich Flatpedals!    Gegen eingefrorene Gesichtszüge und steife Finger habe ich aber auch noch kein Rezept.

Ich war heute Morgen mit dem Vierbeiner Gassiradeln - mit Slicks! Schult die Fahrtechnik...


----------



## mtbbee (20. Dezember 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> Ich kram mal diesen Thread wieder nach oben.
> mtbbee & MrsJones, ihr seit's ja echt von der harten Truppe! Bei diesen Temperaturen biken...
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, wenn ich heut so aus dem Fenster schau, also Lust hätt ich auch!!! Wieviel Schichten zieht ihr euch denn im 2-stelligen Minusbereich so an? Hab ihr ne Softshell Hose oder gute Empfehlungen für untenrum? Meine Wintertight ist für sowas echt nicht mehr ausgelegt.. da hilft nur ideenreiches Kombinieren mit allem was der Kleiderschrank hergibt. Also wenn ihr heut eine fahren seht die richtig lächerlich aussieht, ja, das bin dann ich.
> ...



hart wäre ich gewesen, wenn ich heute gefahren wäre, heute früh minus 16grad ... aber zum Glück gibts ja auch anderes als auf dem Bock zu sitzen. Ich strample erst morgen früh wieder.

Als es die Tage so bibbrig war, hatte ich eine kurze PI Hose an und drüber eine von Gore mit doppelten Knien ohne Softshell. Als Softshell habe ich nur eine schlecht sitzende vom Aldi (tragbar bis minus 3 grad)
Unterwäsche: Merino und dann dickere Teamjacke von Nalini.
Helmmütze, dicke Handschuhe und wenns noch kälter wird, kämen Heizsohlen in die Winterschuhe. Aber ich denke, dass ganze ist eher Gewohnheit: ich muß/darf/will ja jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und wenns Spaß macht, aber nur dann, wird verlängert.



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Skianzug, Boots und natürlich Flatpedals!    Gegen eingefrorene Gesichtszüge und steife Finger habe ich aber auch noch kein Rezept.



Also gegen die steifen Finger, kann ich wirklich die PI Lobster empfehlen. Die ziehe ich an, wenns so zapfig ist wie die letzten Tage. Nie wieder kalte Finger !


----------



## die tina (21. Dezember 2009)

Der Blick auf meinen Punktestand ist ja echt niederschmetternd! Tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt so lang krank war, aber ich versuche, aufzuholen.

Leider darf ich vorerst nicht draußen biken (dabei hätte ich sogar Spikes und würde auch gern mal wieder im Schnee fahren). Bleibt nur die Rolle oder Schwimmen und Laufen - wenigstens das geht draußen.

Euch viel Spaß bei den Schneetouren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (21. Dezember 2009)

die tina schrieb:


> Der Blick auf meinen Punktestand ist ja echt niederschmetternd! Tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt so lang krank war, aber ich versuche, aufzuholen.
> 
> Leider darf ich vorerst nicht draußen biken (dabei hätte ich sogar Spikes und würde auch gern mal wieder im Schnee fahren). Bleibt nur die Rolle oder Schwimmen und Laufen - wenigstens das geht draußen.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß bei den Schneetouren!



Hi Tina,
hey, Kopf hoch! Manchmal wird alles ganz anders als man es geplant hatte. Und leid tuen muss dir das ja mal gar nicht. 

Ich muss gestehen, draußen biken macht mir momentan auch nur bedingt Spaß. Mir ists einfach zu kalt!! Obwohl es heute annähernd wieder ging. 

Ich bin in die Arbeit geradelt, aber das zählt eigentlich nicht. Das sind vielleicht 10min. Trotzdem,. heimradeln war interessant. Zuerst war mein Schloss eingefroren und ich hab echt ein paar Minuten gebraucht bis ich mein Radl abgekettet hatte... (Merken: nächstes Mal Feuerzeug mitnehmen; das Anhauchen muss echt dämlich ausgesehen haben..); dann war meine Schaltung eingefroren... naja, ein Gang reicht eigentlich... 

Mittlerweile hab ich auch gelernt: meine Trommelbremse am Schrotti ist bei Minusgraden absolut unbrauchbar, weil geht absolut nicht mehr! Scheiben- und Felgenbremsen halten das besser aus!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Bremse am Panzer war heute schlicht eingeforen!  

Tina, Du startest einfach gegen Ende des WP richtig durch.


----------



## jjules (21. Dezember 2009)

@Bergradlerin Echt? Du hast doch sicher auch Scheiben drauf.. .Konntest du den Hebel nicht mehr ziehen??? Oder was bewegt sich dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Mrs_Jones (21. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir vorgenommen den ganzen Winter durch mit dem Rad in die Arbeit zu fahren... habs bis letzten Freitag ( -10° !!!) auch durchgehalten  Heute war ich zu feige bei so viel Schnee.
Mit den Temperaturen hab ich eigentlich keine Problem - mit Schneeflocken in den Augen schon. da muss ich immer 

Also was zieh ich an? 
Lange Unterwäsche, nicht Thermo aber lang eben...
darüber zieh ich die Alpine Pant von PI und ein langes Thermo-Lauftrikot.
und darüber ne dünne Windstopper Softshell Jacke und Gore AlpX Regenhose.
Achja... fehlen darf natürlich nicht der Windstopper Buff. Der ist Wichtig! 

Meine Kollegen machen sich immer lustig, wenn ich abends für ne halbe Stunde zum umziehen verschwende und dann vermummt wie ein Bankräuber bzw. Michelin-Weibchen wiederkomme


----------



## jjules (21. Dezember 2009)

> Meine Kollegen machen sich immer lustig, wenn ich abends für ne halbe Stunde zum umziehen verschwende und dann vermummt wie ein Bankräuber bzw. Michelin-Weibchen wiederkomme


cool! so komm ich mir auch immer vor! mach mal ein Foto morgen! Kriegt's auch eins von mir..

du schreibst du ziehst die PI Alpine Pants + Regenhose an..
tut die Regenhose Not wenns nicht gerade wirklich runtersifft??

Kannst du auch was dazu sagen wie die PI Alpine Pants ausfallen? Ich hab normal ne kleine Größe, also S, aber gerade unter ner Winterhose sollt halt noch genug Luft sein, bzw. Platz für Unterziehklamotten.

Was ich 100% empfehlen kann ist die Mütze hier:
http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...Underhelmet-Cap-warme-Muetze-wasserdicht.html
Man hört zwar ein bißchen schlechter damit, aber das Ding ist absolut warm!


----------



## Mrs_Jones (21. Dezember 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> cool! so komm ich mir auch immer vor! mach mal ein Foto morgen! Kriegt's auch eins von mir..



mach ich! aber erst im Januar, weils morgen ab in die Heimat geht...



jjules schrieb:


> du schreibst du ziehst die PI Alpine Pants + Regenhose an..
> tut die Regenhose Not wenns nicht gerade wirklich runtersifft??


die Regenhose ist haupsächlich für den Wind- und Dreckschutz da. Die AlpX trägt sich im Gegensatz zu anderen Regenhosen sehr angenehm und ist super atmungsaktiv. Ist für mich eher wie ne Überhose...



jjules schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was dazu sagen wie die PI Alpine Pants ausfallen? Ich hab normal ne kleine Größe, also S, aber gerade unter ner Winterhose sollt halt noch genug Luft sein, bzw. Platz für Unterziehklamotten.



Die fällt relativ groß aus. Ich trag normalerweise ne M und hab die Hose in S gekauft. Fand ich natürlich sehr motivierend  Ich denke für dich sollte eine XS am besten passen...



jjules schrieb:


> Was ich 100% empfehlen kann ist die Mütze hier:
> http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...Underhelmet-Cap-warme-Muetze-wasserdicht.html
> Man hört zwar ein bißchen schlechter damit, aber das Ding ist absolut warm!



Ich glaub, die werd ich mal ausprobieren...

Was tragt ihr denn an den Füßen? speziell die Socken
Bei -10° wirds mit dicken Winterschuhen und 2 Paar Socken schon recht kühl aber auf Heizsohlen würde ich gern verzichten...


----------



## swe68 (21. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> .... Gegen eingefrorene Gesichtszüge....



gibt es einigermaßen wirksame Rezepte 
- Kälteschutzcreme (die von Piz Puin taugt nichts, habe noch diverse andere getestet, alle ok)
oder
- reine Sheabutter (nehme ich immer, gibt es in rauhen Mengen für kleines Geld bei ebay  ).  Das Fett schützt und gleichzeitig hat das Zeug eine gute Pflegewirkung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Dezember 2009)

@jjules: Die Bremshebel machten keinen Mucks mehr...  

@Swe68: Was ist das für Zeug? Gibt es das bei Schlecker, dm...


----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Swe68: Was ist das für Zeug? Gibt es das bei Schlecker, dm...



reine Sheabutter nicht - die gibt es mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis tatsächlich bei ebay. Diverse afrikanische Internetanbieter haben das auch im Programm. Ist ein reines Naturprodukt aus dem Öl der Shea-Nüsse (die gibt es in Afrika). Ist auch in vielen Cremes enthalten.

Kälteschutzcreme sollte z.B. von Weleda (die habe ich aber nicht getestet, nur gutes gehört) auch in Drogeriemärkten erhältlich sein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Dezember 2009)

Mädelz, wir sind auf Platz 2 unter den "Ladies only"-Teams!  
Und Tina sorgt jetzt auch kräftig für Punkte... Platz 1 holen wir nicht mehr ein, aber überholen lassen wir uns auch nicht, oder?  

Übrigens war heute das Biken durchaus spannend. "Kommt hinter der Kurve eine Eisplatte, oder nicht?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (26. Dezember 2009)

Topp! 
Wie lang geht der WP eigentlich?

@Bergradlerin; und, kam die Eisplatte? Bei mir schon...


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die Eisplatte kam.    Mir entgegen.    Ich wich aus.    Ins Unterholz.  

Das linke Handgelenk jammert etwas, sonst ist alles heile. So ein schönes Hämatom wie Du kann ich leider nicht vorzeigen. Glückwunsch, Du hast den ersten Preis gewonnen!


----------



## mtbbee (28. Dezember 2009)

Zum Glück kann ich in dieser Wintersaison noch nicht mit Euren bunten Bildern mithalten  - blieb mir bis jetzt danke den Spikes erspart. Aber ist schon eine gewöhnungsbedürftige schwere Kiste.

Gegen die blauen Flecke kann ich Heparin Salbe empfehlen - reduziert den Schmerz und blau geht sofort in gelb/grün über. 

Und nicht wundern: über die kommenden Feiertage trage ich keine Punkte ein - bin ein wenig verreist und trage ab 2. KW rückblickend nach.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2009)

Von mir gibt es die nächsten Tage auch nur Alternativ-Punkte - bin beim Skifahren!


----------



## mtbbee (24. März 2010)

Endspurt ist angesagt - habe nur noch wenige Tage zum Eintragen, dann ist wiedermal Urlaub angesagt. Bis zum Schluß kann ich somit leider hier nicht durchhalten.

Euch einen guten Start in die Saison die ja bei vielen schon bei diesem super Wetter begonnen hat.

Alles Liebe und Gute für Euch, kommt unfallfrei durch die nächsten Monate und bis vielleicht zur nächste WP Saison wieder

Ciao mtbbee


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. März 2010)

Hallo  Team!

Ich punkte zur Zeit zwar kräftig, aber die rote Laterne werde ich nicht mehr los.    Aber wir sind Zweite der Ladies-Teams und haben Dank Eurer Ausdauer viele Punkte angehäuft!    Von mir gibt es nächste Woche noch ein paar - und dann ist auch hier im Forum der Winter zu Ende. Ich sammle weiter: Kilometer! Habe da eine Wette laufen...    

Tja dann: Kette rechts!


----------



## jjules (26. März 2010)

Hallo Mädelz,
na da haben wir uns doch ganz ordentlich geschlagen. Grad Platz 77 von allen Teams 

Ich prophezeie uns allen mal eine ganz tolle Bike Saison! Bin schon ganz hibbelig bald wieder in den Bergen zu fahren... wo ist denn der Schnee am schnellsten weg?? Oder haben schon Bikeparks hier in der Nähe auf?? Das steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste für dieses Jahr...


----------



## die tina (28. März 2010)

Hallo Team,

ich hab grad meine letzten Punkte eingetragen. Jetzt Platz 74 - super!

Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Saison mit vielen schönen Touren und erfolgreichen Rennen.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Yepp Mädels, jetzt geht die Saison erst richtig los! Ich will diese Woche meinen ersten Tausender voll machen - Kilometer natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

*HALLO MÄDLS*
Also ich würd gern ne neue Runde im schönen Freistaat für die Wintersaison einklingeln - wer hätte denn Lust auf WP? Ich bin total neu hier und hab den Tipp bekommen die Gruppe hier wieder zu aktivieren.....dh natürlich hab ich keine Ahnung und bräucht evtl die ein oder andere Erklärung,wie das alles so funktioniert...

Also wie schauts aus bei eich?


----------



## die tina (22. September 2010)

Ich bin wieder dabei - ist eine gute Motivation.
Wann gehts mit der Anmeldung los?


----------



## zestyfied (23. September 2010)

Ich weiß das alles nicht so recht, bin noch arg neu hier - aber brauchen wir nicht noch zwei weitere Mädls?


----------



## jjules (25. September 2010)

Wär auch wieder dabei... Wenn der blöde Winter scho kommen muss...


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

mal eine Frage am Rande an euch:
Wo fahrt ihr denn im Winter? Ich hab von nem Freund sowas wie "Bikeverbot" im Winter, wegen dem ganzen Salz auf den Straßen


----------



## Tatü (26. September 2010)

an der Isar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (27. September 2010)

basst!


----------



## zestyfied (1. Oktober 2010)

wer meldet uns an?


----------



## jjules (2. Oktober 2010)

Hm.. Immer der der fragt?? Sind wir eigentlich komplett??


----------



## zestyfied (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
also kann ich shcon machen - mal sehen was dabei raus kommt! Habs ja noch nie gemacht.
Wir sind:
die tina
jjules
zestyfied

FEHLT NOCH JEMAND?


----------



## jjules (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, zwei bräucht ma noch.. Na auf gehts mädels... Gern aus MUC oder dem Süden, aber wenn ihr euch mit Weißwürsten identifizieren könnt gern auch woanders her..


----------



## zestyfied (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch schon gefragt - ich ess zwar keine aber ich find den namen gut


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Oktober 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> Ja, zwei bräucht ma noch.. Na auf gehts mädels... Gern aus MUC oder dem Süden, aber wenn ihr euch mit Weißwürsten identifizieren könnt gern auch woanders her..


 
Hallöschen, wäre gerne bei Euch dabei!

Darf man die Weißwurst auch abbeißen als zu zutteln?


----------



## jjules (22. Oktober 2010)

So die Damen, ich hab das Team mal gegründet.
Ihr könnt euch jetzt anmelden


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Klopf, klopf! Wollt ihr mich rein lassen und mitspielen lassen?


----------



## zestyfied (23. Oktober 2010)

Juhuu eine mehr!

Ich hab noch eine Frage : Zählt nur Radeln draußen, oder eben auch wenn ich drinnen eine einleg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Juhuu eine mehr!
> 
> Ich hab noch eine Frage : Zählt nur Radeln draußen, oder eben auch wenn ich drinnen eine einleg?



Rolle, Ski-Langlauf und Spinning zählt alles je 15min. 1 Punkt.


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wollen wir mal hier ne kleine Vorstellrunde machen?

Ich fange dann mal als Erste an.

Nicole, 39 Jahre jung aus NRW (Krefeld). Mache seit 1989 Triathlon. Meine Paradedisziplin ist das Radfahren. Schwimmen und Laufen sind meine Schwachpunkte. Trotz dieser Tatsache hatte ich mich beim Ironman- Triathlon in Lanzarote (2009) für Hawaii qualifiziert. Der Zieleinlauf in Kona war für mich der emotionalste Moment in meiner bisherigen Zeit als Triathletin.

Dieser Moment war für mich so wegweisend, dass ich nun selber in direkter Zusammenarbeit mit Triathlonveranstaltern mich aktiv bei Wettkämpfen beteilige. Mein Ziel wird es in Zukunft sein, selber im Sportmanagement zu arbeiten.

Letztes Jahr habe ich durch den strengen Winter viele kostbare Zeit sowie Trainings-KM verloren, da ich noch kein MTB besessen hatte und nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen bin. 

Dieses Mal habe ich ein MTB zur Verfügung und möchte hiermit eine große Ausdauer-Grundlage auf dem MTB legen, um mich noch mal für Hawaii qualifizieren zu können.

Ach ja, was habe ich mit Bayern und Weißwurst zu tun?

Am 09.10.2010 hat unser Triathlonverein sein eigenes Oktoberfest veranstaltet- siehe: http://www.krefelder-kanu-klub.de

Da gab es auch Weißwurst mit süßem Senf.

So, nun ist das nächste Team- Mitglied dran.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2010)

Gehören Ski-Touren zu Ski-Langlauf???


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gehören Ski-Touren zu Ski-Langlauf???




Würde ich so werten!

Hingegen Ski- Abfahrten mit Snowboard und Ski würde ich da ausklammern, da dort ja viel Zeit auf die Fahrt in der Liftanlage entfällt. Nur die reine Zeit der Talfahrt würde ich da werten.


----------



## Deleted92756 (23. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gehören Ski-Touren zu Ski-Langlauf???



Nein. Skilanglauf ist etwas Anderes als Ski-Touren. Die Punkte-Wertung steht auch in den Regeln:

1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad).
"Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten."

1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.

Alles andere - egal was - gehört zu "Alternative Sportarten" (auch wenn sich so Einige im letzten Jahr was schön geredet haben  ).


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man in den Alpen Ski-Touren geht, dann ist man mehrere Stunden hintereinander mit dem Aufstieg beschäftigt. Die anschließende Abfahrt ist dann nur ein Bruchteil vom Aufstieg.

Deshalb zählt es für mich zum Langlauf, da man dort die gleichen Bewegungen wie ein Langlaufanfänger macht.


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eben einige sportliche Betätigungen die grenzwertig sind.

Spinning auf Bikes die im Wasser stehen wäre eine weitere.

Zählt dies zum Schwimmen- (2 Punkte egal wie lang man dies macht, oder zum Radeln?

Letztlich trifft hier jeder selbst seine eigene Entscheidung, wie ehrlich zu sich selber und der weiteren Konkurrenz ist.


----------



## jjules (23. Oktober 2010)

Triathletin007 schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hier ne kleine Vorstellrunde machen?
> 
> Ich fange dann mal als Erste an.
> 
> ...


Servus Nicole,
ich bin etwas jünger & aus der Münchner Ecke. 

Triathlon find ich toll, wenn nur das Laufen und Schwimmen nicht wär  Ne im Ernst, bin eigentlich nur auf dem Rad unterwegs, im Sommer auch auf Wettkämpfen. Jetzt ist allerdings Trainingspause, daher gehe ich es gerade ruhig an. 

Bin letzten Winter auch viel geradelt da ich nicht die große Wintersportlerin bin. Allerdings sind einem da bei Schnee und Eis schnell Grenzen gesetzt. Grundlagen mit Spikes fahren funktioniert nur bedingt. Hab für diesen Winter ein cooles Spinningbike zur Verfügung; zusätzlich zu dem Spinning im Studio. Allein ist man doch flexibler...

Also, frohes Strampeln! 

PS: Kona! Respekt!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns gibts nicht überall Loipen und richtige Abfahrten für Tourenski auch nicht, aber ich kann mit Tourenski noch mehr und andere Wege gehen als mit Langlauf-Ski, ähnlich Schneeschuh. Wenn ich an den letzten Winter denk, haben wir viele Touren mit Tourenski und Schneeschuh gemacht, die wir auch zur schneefreien Zeit mit dem Bike fahren 
Wer schon mal mehrere Stunden damit unterwegs war, weiß dass das keine Spaziergänge sind! Da wär die Punkteregelung meines Erachtens schon nochmal zu überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts nicht überall Loipen und richtige Abfahrten für Tourenski auch nicht, aber ich kann mit Tourenski noch mehr und andere Wege gehen als mit Langlauf-Ski, ähnlich Schneeschuh. Wenn ich an den letzten Winter denk, haben wir viele Touren mit Tourenski und Schneeschuh gemacht, die wir auch zur schneefreien Zeit mit dem Bike fahren
> Wer schon mal mehrere Stunden damit unterwegs war, weiß dass das keine Spaziergänge sind! Da wär die Punkteregelung meines Erachtens schon nochmal zu überdenken.



Mausoline, es steht ja nichts in den Regeln drin, dass man Tourengehen nicht doch pro Stunde mit 4 Punkten werten darf. Außerdem sind Regeln auch dehnbar.

Auch ist diese Auslegung der Regeln bestimmt positiver zu sehen wie z.B. letztes Jahr Teilnehmer beim Winterpokal der Rennradler, wo jemand als Tanzlehrer täglich schon mal 2 Punkte x8 mal eingetragen hatte, da er jede halbe Stunde den Tanzstil geändert hatte (Rumba- Tango- Walzer....)

Wo Putzen, Wäschewaschen, Einkaufen, Autowaschen und Staubsaugen als alternative Sportart definiert wurden. Der Hammer war aber dann jemand der sauber jeden Tag seine privaten Schäferstündchen unter dem gleichen Oberbegriff definiert hat.


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. Oktober 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> Servus Nicole,
> ich bin etwas jünger & aus der Münchner Ecke.
> 
> Triathlon find ich toll, wenn nur das Laufen und Schwimmen nicht wär  Ne im Ernst, bin eigentlich nur auf dem Rad unterwegs, im Sommer auch auf Wettkämpfen. Jetzt ist allerdings Trainingspause, daher gehe ich es gerade ruhig an.
> ...





jjules schrieb:


> Servus Nicole,Triathlon find ich toll, wenn nur das Laufen und Schwimmen nicht wär...
> 
> Das ist genauso mein Problem. Nur auf einem etwas höheren Niveau.
> 
> ...


----------



## zestyfied (25. Oktober 2010)

So dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, dass das Touren gehen auch dazu gehört. Ich find das nämlich auch gut anstrengend....mach zwar kein Langlauf, aber Touren gehen würd ich schon eher im Bereich des Ausdauersports mit einreihen =) 
Ich finde es toll hier mit einer IW  zu trainieren mich spornt sowas an PLUS man - frau - kann sich super austauschen!
für mich wäre das problem das laufen. nicht da schwimmen. ich liebe es zu schwimmen. versuche im winter2-3 mal die woche meine kilometer zusammen zu paddeln


----------



## Triathletin007 (25. Oktober 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> So dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, dass das Touren gehen auch dazu gehört. Ich find das nämlich auch gut anstrengend....mach zwar kein Langlauf, aber Touren gehen würd ich schon eher im Bereich des Ausdauersports mit einreihen =)
> Ich finde es toll hier mit einer IW  zu trainieren mich spornt sowas an PLUS man - frau - kann sich super austauschen!
> für mich wäre das problem das laufen. nicht da schwimmen. ich liebe es zu schwimmen. versuche im winter2-3 mal die woche meine kilometer zusammen zu paddeln



ich finde es immer erfrischend, wie mich besonders ein männlicher Triathlet immer beim Schwimmtraining aufmuntert:

Wenn ich Du wäre würde ich jeden Tag das Schwimmen trainieren und Laufen und Radfahren ganz sein lassen, wie unterirdisch Du schwimmst!

Genau wegen dieses Spruches habe ich richtig Bock auf den WP. Dem werde ich schon zeigen, dass auch aus mir ein Delfin werden kann. Den WP werde ich zu einem erstklassischen Aufbau in Sachen Triathlontraining nutzen. Und in Juli beim Ironman- Triathlon in Frankfurt werde ich dann mir die Quali für Hawaii sichern, jawohl!!


----------



## zestyfied (25. Oktober 2010)

Du sag mal....was zahlt man / frau denn bei dir für nen erstklassigen Trainingsplan? Dann bin ich auch am Start


----------



## zestyfied (25. Oktober 2010)

Wer macht denn nu noch mit bei uns? Wir stehen immer noch zu dritt drinnen??

@triathletin 007 - ich werd mich nicht so fit kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die tina (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mich grad eingetragen - fehlt noch eine!

Grüße in die Runde,
Tina


----------



## Lachsack (26. Oktober 2010)

Triathletin007 schrieb:


> Mausoline, es steht ja nichts in den Regeln drin, dass man Tourengehen nicht doch pro Stunde mit 4 Punkten werten darf. *Außerdem sind Regeln auch dehnbar*.





zestyfied schrieb:


> *So dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, dass das Touren gehen auch dazu gehört*. Ich find das nämlich auch gut anstrengend....mach zwar kein Langlauf, aber Touren gehen würd ich schon eher im Bereich des Ausdauersports mit einreihen



Wieso soll Touren gehen genauso wie Skilanglauf/Radfahren gewertet werden???
xx.r2d2 hat doch klar geschrieben wie die Regeln sind.

Aber es ist jedes Jahr interessant zu beobachten  wie manche sich dies zurechtbiegen nur um mehr Punkte eintragen zu können. Na ja, wers nötig hat...
Ein erklärendes Posting von "Forums-Chef" rikman zum Thema:

"Schlussendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er im Winterpokal eintraegt. Eine Kontrolle gibt es nicht, *es wird also auch niemand davon abgehalten, eine Partie Schach als drei Stunden Radfahren im Schnee einzutippen.*

*Ueberlegt euch einfach, was das Vorhaben des Winterpokals ist: jeder Teilnehmer soll dazu ermutigt werden, im kalten und haesslichen Winter mehr Rad zu fahren. Entscheidet selbst, ob auch die esoterischste Randgruppensportart oder dazu passt.* Ich selbst wuerde z. B. auch im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, meine Trainingsfahrten hier einzutragen, welche ich ich einer waermeren Klimazone als unserer bestritten habe. Aber wie gesagt - jeder kann das fuer sich entscheiden."


Das sagt doch alles oder?


----------



## zestyfied (26. Oktober 2010)

Ai Ai Ai, warum sollte denn Langlauf wie Radfahren gewertet werden ist hier dann meine Gegenfrage, aber vielleicht sollten wir das einfach mal beruhen lassen. Ich find es schon auch wichtig, welche Muskeln ich beanspruche und ob ich beispielsweise Höhenmeter mach (was für mich wichtig ist) und beim Langlauf...naja in der Ebene....
Aber nun gut, keiner hat hier von beschei**en gesprochen, aber egal.

Mädls bei euch sonst alles klar?

Ich wollt direkt gut mit ner tollen Trainingseinheit am 2. beginnen, aber heut rief die Arbeit an, das ich ab Freitag auf einem 10 Tage Projekt im Osten unterwegs bin...Da muss dann die Yogamatte herhalten


----------



## Triathletin007 (31. Oktober 2010)

Liebes Team! 

Ich hoffe alle sind nun startklar und werden viel Spaß beim gemeinsamen Punkten haben!!

LG,Nicole!


----------



## tranquillity (1. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Ai Ai Ai, warum sollte denn Langlauf wie Radfahren gewertet werden ist hier dann meine Gegenfrage, aber vielleicht sollten wir das einfach mal beruhen lassen. Ich find es schon auch wichtig, welche Muskeln ich beanspruche und ob ich beispielsweise Höhenmeter mach (was für mich wichtig ist) und beim Langlauf...naja in der Ebene....
> Aber nun gut, keiner hat hier von beschei**en gesprochen, aber egal.



Langlauf wurde gleich mit Radfahren bepunktet um den Leuten, die in wirklich schneeträchtigen Regionen wohnen, eine Chance zu geben, überhaupt Punkte zu machen.


----------



## Triathletin007 (4. November 2010)

Mädels, wo seit ihr denn?

Muss ich denn hier alleine den Haufen schmeißen, zwinker!

Und kennt jemand noch wen- uns fehlt doch noch ne Fachkraft!

LG,Nicole!


----------



## zestyfied (7. November 2010)

Hey meine Lieben,
ich war kurzfristig auf einem Projekt in Polen/Tschechien mit der Jugendhilfe und hatte so gut wie keine Zeit zu trainieren. Alle Ratschläge auch vor der Arbeit zu laufen habe ich versucht zu machen, aber leider sind die Nächte extrem kurz.....falls Sightseeing auch zum WP zählt, kann ich noch viel beitragen 
Aber jetzt geht es mit Training los und weiter =) 
Bin ja jetzt wieder in München


----------



## zestyfied (8. November 2010)

Hey Mädls, jetzt hat es mich gestern Nacht in Länge gestreckt. Bin krank, ahoi. Hab ja nach einer Woche WP schon ein schlechtes GEwissen, aber heute wird das nichts mit Spinning....


----------



## Triathletin007 (8. November 2010)

Erst mal richtig Auskurieren!

Der WP ist noch so lang!

Ich mache heute auch meinen Ruhetag.

Gute Besserung, Nicole!


----------



## zestyfied (8. November 2010)

Hallo Nicole,
Hallo der Rest, 
ja ich versuch mein Bestes. Leider bin ich nächste Woche für fünf Tage im Urlaub in England, aber da wird auch gesportelt....
Der WP is noch richtig lang, aber krank sein ist echt anstrengend für mich, besonders wenn ich grad mit der Arbeit für so ne Zeit unterwegs war und nur zum Training mit 4 Std Schlaf kam (und das reicht leider irgendwann auch nimma ) diese Ruhe, im Bett liegen und Tee trinken...bäh. Ich bin echt angestrengt, krank zu sein, aber die Folgen einer nicht auskuriereten Krankheit mag ich nicht....
Von dem her....ich werde meine Punkte wieder beitragen....der Winter ist lang. 
LG Ina (aus dem Bett mit Mütze so kalt ist es...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (8. November 2010)

Ich war ja dieses Jahr von Jan-April krankgeschrieben gewesen, weiß dadurch was es heißt ans Bett gefesselt zu sein.

Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen und gut versorgen.

Das hat auch mir geholfen!


----------



## zestyfied (8. November 2010)

Das tut gut zu wissen....ich muss einfach pausieren. Ich arbeite einfach derzeit zuviel, ohne einen Tag frei..fühl mich wie von einem LKW überfahren. Leider kann mich momentan keiner versorgen, der liebe Kerl ist in den Kletterurlaub geflogen....
Von dem her....ich mach mir jetzt nen frischen OSaft mit Zitronen, heiße Wanne und wenn es net besser wird, werd ich morgen mal den Tag im Bett verbringen und nicht arbeiten


----------



## zestyfied (9. November 2010)

Erkältung wird schlimmer....ich werde heut wieder nicht trainieren können. Ich denke frühestens am Donnerstaga. Fühl mich als ob mich der LKW mitgenommen hätte...


----------



## zestyfied (10. November 2010)

Girls, ist hier irgendjemand mal online? Habt ihr noch jemanden gefunden?
LG


----------



## Triathletin007 (12. November 2010)

Mädels ich bin stolz auf Euch!

Schon ein Platz unter den ersten 50 Teams!


----------



## Triathletin007 (12. November 2010)

Hat gestern Abend mal wieder so richtig Spaß gemacht bei Sturmböen und Starkregen laufen zu gehen.

Da wäre dann die Frage noch offen, ob ich das nicht gleichzeitig als Schwimmtraining eintragen könnte?


----------



## zestyfied (12. November 2010)

@triathletin:

Laufen - Schwimmtraining - oh ja, nach den Böhen gestern! Na der Platz kommt aber auch so zu Stande, dass der Rest echt viel macht, im Gegensatz zu mir *arg* - meine Lunge ist leider immer noch nicht frei und ich stellte gestern fest, dass ich die ganze Woche über Fieber hatte..Nun gut. Was solls.

@all:
Sorry Mädls, dass ich bis jetzt kaum Punkte hab beisteuern können! Ich war mit der Arbeit nicht in münchen und ich schaff es auch net jeden Tag mit 4Std Schlaf auszukommen. Jetzt bin ich krank und flieg Dienstag Nacht nach England (endlich mal frei) bis Montag - dort ist aber ne MTB und Trekking Tour geplant. Hoffe, dass ich danach wieder ganz fit bin, das Wintertraining steht an und somit auch Punkte beisteuern möchte!


Weißwürschte - sagts mal, hat keiner Interesse am 24 Std Rennen?


----------



## Triathletin007 (12. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> @triathletin:
> 
> Laufen - Schwimmtraining - oh ja, nach den Böhen gestern! Na der Platz kommt aber auch so zu Stande, dass der Rest echt viel macht, im Gegensatz zu mir *arg* - meine Lunge ist leider immer noch nicht frei und ich stellte gestern fest, dass ich die ganze Woche über Fieber hatte..Nun gut. Was solls.
> 
> ...



24std- Rennrad am Nürburg- Ring starte ich zusammen mit meinem Freund in der Einzelwertung!


----------



## Triathletin007 (12. November 2010)

Sorry Mädls, dass ich bis jetzt kaum Punkte hab beisteuern können! Ich war mit der Arbeit nicht in münchen und ich schaff es auch net jeden Tag mit 4Std Schlaf auszukommen. Jetzt bin ich krank und flieg Dienstag Nacht nach England (endlich mal frei) bis Montag - dort ist aber ne MTB und Trekking Tour geplant. Hoffe, dass ich danach wieder ganz fit bin, das Wintertraining steht an und somit auch Punkte beisteuern möchte!


Weißwürschte - sagts mal, hat keiner Interesse am 24 Std Rennen?[/quote]

Wenn das Wetter mal urselig ist und man doch etwas daheim trainieren möchte, aber daheim die Gerätschaften fehlen.

Krafttraining ohne Gerätschaften 
Schau mal hier her:

http://www.fitforfun.de/sport/fitness-studio/maxxf-video/maxxf-workout-beckenlift_vid_1082.html

Das Training mache ich jeden Tag.

Wenn es langweilig geworden ist:

http://runningtimes.com/Article.aspx?ArticleID=17531​​http://runningtimes.com/Article.aspx?ArticleID=16625​​​​Und dazu gibt es einen durchtrainiertes Bäuchlein!​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (12. November 2010)

Hey super Übungen, aber leider alle nicht machbar wenn mit Arbeit unterwegs - das Zeitproblem bleibt bestehen....

Aber für kalte ekelige Wintertage interessant.

Kann es kaum abwarten wieder richtig zu trainieren


----------



## Triathletin007 (13. November 2010)

Wat für ein schiet Wetter! Den ganzen Tag schüttet es schon und die Straßen stehen teils unter Wasser.

Und ausgerechnet heute steht mein erster 10km- Laufwettkampf, rein aus dem Training heraus, an.

Ich glaube da kann ich mir direkt eine Badehaube anziehen!


----------



## Triathletin007 (13. November 2010)

Meine Güte was war das eben ein Geplansche!

Die 10km Strecke bestand aus einem Rundkurs von 3km durch einen Park. In jeder Kurve gab es Aquaplaning und fast hätte ich mich dabei um Haar 3x hingelegt.

Aber gerade bei den Bedingungen auf Anhieb, aus dem vollen Training heraus (heute morgen noch Schwimmmen und Stabi und anschließend kurzes Rollentraining, ne 45:30 min auf den 10000m stimmt mich zufrieden für den weiteren Teil meines Trainings.


----------



## jjules (14. November 2010)

Sry zestyfied, 24h Rennen sind nicht so meine Sache.. hab das heuer mal probiert, aber ich wenn man mir an den Schlaf will macht es mir keinen Spaß mehr..
ich verlager 2011 wohl eher auf kurze & knackige Sachen 

Für eine nette Trailrunde bin ich aber immer mal zu haben... 
Trails rocken! Wird mir immer bewusster dass mir technisch fahren wichtiger ist als alles andere...


----------



## die tina (14. November 2010)

Triathletin007 schrieb:


> Wat für ein schiet Wetter! Den ganzen Tag schüttet es schon und die Straßen stehen teils unter Wasser.



Oh je, Du arme! Wir haben Föhn. Ich kommen gerade von einer Rennradrunde bei herrlichem Wetter und milden 16 Grad zurück. Leider konnte ich nicht länger fahren, weil jetzt dann noch Besuch kommt!


----------



## zestyfied (14. November 2010)

Hey Ladys ich bin ja so stolz! Konnte die ersten "größeren "Punkte heute beitragen, hab bei sonnigen 19 Grad meine Bronchithis Gasse gefahren 

Ich fühle mich langsam wieder besser - am Dienstag gehts dann bis Montag nach England und dann hoff ich mal, dass ich ganz fit bin. Es hat sich so auf die Lungen verlagert gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (14. November 2010)

Platz 46 als ich heut geschaut habe - wohin möchten wir denn eigentlich?


----------



## Triathletin007 (14. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Hey Ladys ich bin ja so stolz! Konnte die ersten "größeren "Punkte heute beitragen, hab bei sonnigen 19 Grad meine Bronchithis Gasse gefahren
> 
> Ich fühle mich langsam wieder besser - am Dienstag gehts dann bis Montag nach England und dann hoff ich mal, dass ich ganz fit bin. Es hat sich so auf die Lungen verlagert gehabt...


 
Viel Spaß auf der Insel und erhol Dich gut!


----------



## zestyfied (14. November 2010)

Hehe....15 Punkte - so lobe ich mir das! Das Biken hat heute echt gut getan - die Bronchen wurden etwas freier 

Nach der Insel kann ich es kaum erwarten wieder los zu starten. Ich glaub, ich bin hyperaktiv


----------



## zestyfied (16. November 2010)

Lady´s schöne Woche! War heut nochmal im Fitness...fand es anstrengender als ne Stunde zu radeln....dieser Trainingsplan Kraft - Ausdauer und Koordination, macht mich noch ganz wahnsinnig!

Aber wenigstens ein paar Punkte von mir.
Hab das Gefühl langsam wieder ganz gesund zu sein!


----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Huhu Mädls bin wieder da! Hatte auch ein paar Punkte im Gepäck!


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Huhu Mädls bin wieder da! Hatte auch ein paar Punkte im Gepäck!


 
Das ist ja fein! Denn bei mir gabs ja 2 Tage lang fast nichts.

Dafür weiß ich nun, das bereits jetzt meine Form sehr gut ist.


----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Laufen...uhhhh ein ganz mieses Thema. Aber Kernspinn hat nur eine verheilende Entzündung gezeigt *JIIIHAAA*

Ich hab mich gestern Abend gefragt, wohin wir eigentlich in der Platzierung möchten - ich fänd ja so unter die ersten 50 nicht schlecht 

Heute soll es noch Sport geben - morgen ist Spinning Abend (2Stunden, freu!) 

Ich hab nur eine Frage : Wenn ich trainier und ich wechsel die Sportart z.B. von Pilates auf Gewichtheben - darf ich das dann schon als zwei verschiedene Sportarten eintragen (alternative natürlich?)?

LG


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Laufen...uhhhh ein ganz mieses Thema. Aber Kernspinn hat nur eine verheilende Entzündung gezeigt *JIIIHAAA*
> 
> Ich hab mich gestern Abend gefragt, wohin wir eigentlich in der Platzierung möchten - ich fänd ja so unter die ersten 50 nicht schlecht
> 
> ...


 
Karo!

Aber übertreibs nicht wie hier so einige Stahlbieger, die jede Übung (Rücken, Brust, Arme, Beine,Po....) einzelnd eintragen.


----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Hey du,
och ne, so eine Stahlbiegerin bin ich ersten nicht und zweitens ist es halt so, dass ich halt ne halbe Std so und dann ne halbe Std so trainier - mein Freund kam beim durchlesen der Regeln drauf, warum ich es nicht als zwei Einheiten eintrage, da doch Yoga und Gewichtheben doch etwas anders sein 
So nun aber genug geredet - ab zum Sport und dann durch die Dunkelheit mit der Stirnlampe aufs MTB


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. November 2010)

Hochachtung für die Motivation!

ich komme gerade auch von 2std- Cruisen zurück.

War ganz schön eisiger Wind!
Damit meine Zehen u. Finger wieder auftauen, hopse ich mal schnell unter die heiße Dusche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Heeheeich bin noch net los gekommen, aber werd jetzt ne stunde core workout / koordination machen udn dann noch 30-60 Min aufs MTB =) je nach Laune und Sicht


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. November 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Heeheeich bin noch net los gekommen, aber werd jetzt ne stunde core workout / koordination machen udn dann noch 30-60 Min aufs MTB =) je nach Laune und Sicht


 
Ich sitze gerade vorm Lappi und schiebe mir nen Nackenkotelett mit Nuddeln rein!

Dann viel Spaß draußen!


----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Also das mim Workout war heute nichts - hab den Moment genutzt, an dem mal kein Schneeregen-Niesel Gemisch herunter kam.....1:45Std später - bibbernd in der Wanne - aber Punkte fürn Pokal !
Also auf welchen Platz wollen wir hin arbeiten? Ich brauch ein Ziel 

Ich schieb mir jetzt Nudeln mit Kürbis/Feta Soße rein....


----------



## jjules (26. November 2010)

Schau grad ausm Fenster und verwerf meine Morgensport Pläne.. Dunkel & Kalt & Nass.. Bähhh..
Lieber am WE, da ists wenigstens hell.. ( und ich krieg endlich mein spinning bike !!! ) Dann geht's wieder auf.

@triathletin, bist du eigentl. gesponsort? Oder wie verdient man da seine Kohle??

Lg
Jules


----------



## Triathletin007 (26. November 2010)

ich habe zwar kleine Sponsoren, muss aber normalerweise Arbeiten gehen. In meiner Sportart-Triathlon bin ich einfach zu alt (im Jan. 40) und zu schlecht (ja Radfahren bin ich zwar weltklasse aber eben nicht im Laufen und Schwimmen).

Ich habe zwar jetzt Zeit eigentlich rund um die Uhr zu trainieren (Kündigung meines Arbeitgebers aus "gesundheitlichen Gründen"- ich hatte schon einige Unfälle und OPs, aber das war alles vorgeschoben. Ab März geht es dann auch wieder bei mir mir Arbeiten los.

Im Moment versuche ich Kontrakte zu großen Sport-Event- Veranstaltern zu bekommen, weil ich ins Sportmanagement will.

Ich habe ja einen prominenten Coach:

http://www.z-coaching.de/


Und einen guten Sportmediziner:

*www.sportmedizin-uerdingen.de*

die mich am Boden halten um nicht wie hier einige Rund um die Uhr zu trainieren.

Da vertiefe ich lieber in der Zwischenzeit meine Englisch-Kenntnisse, mache eine Ausbildung als Wettkampfrichterin.

Und trainingstechnisch werde ich nun vermehrt meine Laufschwäche trainieren und je kälter es wird, das Radfahren reduzieren und Schwimmen fossieren, was ich eben auch nicht richtig kann.

Nach Stabi zum Warmmachen geht es auch gleich wieder bei mir mit einem Waldlauf los.

Am Wochenende bin ich zudem in Sindelfingen/Stuttgart bei einem großen Athleten- Treffen.
Haben bereits 1 Hotel und 1 Schwimmbad für uns alleine- und da wird nur geschwommen und gelaufen.

Also, nun müsst Ihr für die Radperformence sorgen.

Liebe Grüße aus Krefeld

Nicole!


----------



## zestyfied (26. November 2010)

Hey, naja, alles bringt ja Punkte!

Hört sich aber alles gar nicht so schlecht an mit der Arbeit - ich freu mich wenn ich mein süßes Studentenleben zurück habe!

Heute schneit es hier in München - ich werde in die Arbeit laufen denn ich hab festgestellt, dass mein Rad nicht da ist, da ich es nach der Nachtausfahrt auserhalb geparkt habe *schlaumeier* - oder das Schrottrad 

@ jjules: Spinning Bike hört sich gut an - hast du eines für zu Haus oder im Fitness? Ich fahr immer im Studio (so wie gestern)

LG  Ina


----------



## jjules (26. November 2010)

Hey Nicole,
na da drück ich dir die Daumen. Nicht nur dass du deine sportlichen Ziele erreichst, sondern dass du auch nen "anderen Job" findest den du gern machst und mit dem du richtig Kohle machst. Ich hab ne Ahnung davon wie wenig so mancher Spitzensportler doch verdient obwohl die Leistungen stimmen...

@Ina Ich geh gern in's Studio zum Spinning, weil kurzweilig, aber ich krieg jetzt (über gute Beziehungen quasi für lau...) ein top-Spinningbike für zu Hause. Das spart einfach viel Zeit wenn ich mich da morgens draufsetzten kann ohne mir viel anziehn zu müssen oder irgendwo hinfahren zu müssen. Immer nur laufen liegt mir nicht und da ich 2011 auch große Ziele habe geht's demnächst wieder ernsthaft mit Training los. Aber das muss natürlich erst mal in den Tag passen bei nem anspruchsvollem Fulltime Job... und du hast ja selbst schon gemerkt wieviel Überwindung es kostet Morgends oder Abends im Dunklen noch loszuziehn...
Übrigens... sollen wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehen am WE?? (2.Advent?)

Lg
Julia


----------



## zestyfied (27. November 2010)

Hey du
ja mal sehen was so am nächsten WE los ist - ich bin schon bisschen verplant, aber wir können das gerne ins Auge fassen so ne Runde gemeinsam! 
Welche großen Ziele hast du denn 2011? Ich bin momentan auch wieder voll ins Training eingestiegen....würd auf jeden Fall auch noch Leute suchen, die gerne Trainieren udn Sport gemeinsam machen - gehst du Klettern?
LG


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
ich bin nicht Technikfrau, ich bin nie gut in Technik, es ist zu schwer für mich, ich mag nur Sport treiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (2. Dezember 2010)

Mädls - wie gehts mim Training bei euch?


----------



## Triathletin007 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Bedingungen wird mein Training extrem Lauf- Schwimm- lastig.
Was aber auch garnicht so schlecht ist, da beide Disziplinen meine Archillesverse sind.


----------



## die tina (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin planlos und trainier wenns halt grad passt - also eher suboptimal.
Hab grad aber wenigstens die Einheiten der letzen Tage nachgetragen.

Schönes Wochenende,
Tina


----------



## Triathletin007 (4. Dezember 2010)

Da wir gerade unsere 50m Traglufthalle vom Schwimmbecken aufbauen, werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen noch zusätzliches Krafttraining machen und eintragen.

Mein Training ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fest geplant. Wobei uns die Teste beim Schwimmen (400m, 800m, 1000m) nicht vorher angekündigt werden, damit man hierfür nicht kneifen kann.


----------



## zestyfied (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey Mädls, das mit der guten Platzierung wird j aimmer mehr!
Sind eins auf mit der Sofanordwand!!!

Hab vom WE nachgetragen, muss sehen, ob ich morgen Radeln schaffe - sollte mal nen Tag Pause machen, ansonsten auf jeden Fall am Dienstag!!!


----------



## Triathletin007 (5. Dezember 2010)

Morgen müsst ihr es Rausreißen!

Morgen ist wieder wie immer mein Ruhetag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (6. Dezember 2010)

He he, ich glaube, dass ich heute - also Montag auch ne Pause mache. Hab die letzten Tage doch so einiges gemacht und hab nen ganz langen Tag heut vor mir und fühl mich irgendwie gar nicht fit!

LG


----------



## jjules (6. Dezember 2010)

Montag ist irgendwie bei allen Pause, oder?


----------



## zestyfied (6. Dezember 2010)

Muss gestehen, dass bei mir morgen wohl auch noch Pause sein wird. Werd ne Runde Schafkopfen und in der Arbeit ist so viel los, ich komm da teilweise gar nicht raus (heute 11Std).....aber Mittwoch versprochen  - ne im ernst, ich brauch momentan ne Pause, ich merk irgendwie, dass ich wieder Kräfte tanken muss


----------



## zestyfied (9. Dezember 2010)

Boah ich fühl mich heut sowas von zermatscht - aber nachdem heut mein Spinning Abend ist, werd ich mich trotzdem brav aufs Rad packen - muss aber wirklich sehen, wie es mir nach einer Stund geht, ob ich eben noch weiter fahre oder nicht  - werd wohl auch nicht Anschlag fahren.
Wie gehts euch momentan mim Wetter? Ich kenn des gar nicht von mir, dass ich so kaputt bin.


----------



## Triathletin007 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem wir uns nun auf Platz 40 festgesetzt haben und der Schnee bei mir weggetaut ist, werde ich mal meine Finger ab Dinstag (Montag ist ja mein heiliger Ruhetag) Richtung Platz 30 strecken!!


----------



## zestyfied (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey du
ich war heut im Training - neue Übungen juhuuu.
Leider arbeite ich so viel diese Woche, dass mein ÜBerstundenkonto mich sehr schlaucht. Dennoch versuch ich morgen in der früh mich rauszuquälen und zu sporteln! Donnerstag ist eh spinningtag. 
Ich möcht mich auch nach den nächsten Plätzen strecken - es steht noch Skitour am WE an 

@Triathletin:
Du steuerst Punkte wie zwei bei.

@all:
Leider fahr ich wohl bisschen zu wenig "Rad". Ich mach zum teil echt viel, aber auch im Core workout oder klettern und das gibt so gut wie nichts =(


----------



## Triathletin007 (16. Dezember 2010)

So, durch meinen ersten richtigen WP-Winter-MTB-Marathon habe ich uns ein Stück Richtung Platz 30 geschoben.


----------



## jjules (16. Dezember 2010)

Nur kein Stress Mädels.. das ist immer noch ne Spaßveranstaltung.
Aber schon Respekt an unseree Triathletin... das sind wirklich Punkte für zwei!! Sehr viele Punkte sogar!


----------



## Triathletin007 (16. Dezember 2010)

Das war vorbeugend, denn durch den Eisregen hier, kann ich mir das Radfahren jetzt (5cm Neuschnee) jetzt erst mal abschminken. Und falls es heute Nacht frirrt, kann ich mir das Laufen auch noch abschminken!


----------



## zestyfied (16. Dezember 2010)

Hihi, hab heut mal 10 beigetragen.....
Ich hab den totalen Spaß mit dem Winterpokal =) Hab nur gecheckt, dass leider mein Grundlagen/Koordination/Kraftausdauer-aufbau so wenig Punkte gibt.....
Aber heut war ja Spinning =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (16. Dezember 2010)

Wow!! Alle geben hier Ihr Bestes!

Wir sind schon ein wahnsinniges Team!!


----------



## zestyfied (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich glaub wir haben alle echt nen Spaß - Donnerstag ist immer Spinningabend bei mir =)

Ich glaub wir schneiden echt gut ab in diesem Winter! Ich merk, dss mein Training Früchte trägt und freu mich, dass ich bald wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken habe - hihi im Januar große Konzentration darauf =)


----------



## Triathletin007 (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich am Donnerstag beim Eisregen verkühlt und muss noch 3 Tage kleine Brötchen backen.


----------



## zestyfied (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey du,
bei mir ist momentan zweierlei ein Problem : Zu viel gefroren am Sonntag und dann noch ein Ausfall in der Arbeit. Schuften momentan um die 11 Stunden am  Tag - ich hab da echt keine Kräfte mehr zum Trianing - vielleicht schaff ich es heute - aber es sind schon wieder 10 Std im Kalender - mal sehen...ansonsten zwei, drei Tage mal RUhe, Do & Fr sind Spinning geplan tund dann gehts schon wieder scööön RIchtung Schnee

Dann gute Besserung Nicole!


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Macht Euch bitte keinen Streß! Ich lag Fr-So. komplett flach und werde immer noch mit Antibiotika und Schleimlöser gedopt.


----------



## zestyfied (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey, dann aber echt mal langsam meine Liebe!
LIeber nen Tag länger als nen Tag zu früh sag ich da immer. Hoffe es morgen mal wieder zu schaffen, aber jetzt ist ja dann eh Wintersaison draußen angesagt! Wohoooo

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Triathletin007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade nen schönen Deal gemacht. Bin im Jan. im Wintertrainingslager von einem Radrennteam als Betreuerin dabei. Werden da jeden Tag mit dem MTB in der Eifel unterwegs sein, Rollentraining wird gemacht auch Lauf-Krafttraining. Für mich kostet die Woche nix. Dafür werde ich mich um das wohl der Mädchen kümmern. Sind alles Nachwuchsrennfahrerinnen, teilweise sogar im Landeskader. Das heißt ich soll wohl darauf achten das die Nachtruhe eingehalten wird und morgen alle pünktlich zum Frühsport dabei sind. HE-he da kann ich gleich mal mein Stabi-Training denen vertraut machen.

Und ich denke mir das die viel Spaß haben werden, denn sonst hat bisher wohl nicht jede Begleiterin auch die Rollenintervallprogramme mitgemacht, Single-Trails gefahren und die Mädchen beim Lauftraining angetrieben.


----------



## zestyfied (22. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich toll an, magst mal nach München kommen udn ne Schnecke antreiben? Fühl mich imme rnoch wie vom LKW überfharen, ob da Training gut ist...ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Triathletin007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Momentan ist bei mir nur Gehirnjogging und virtuelles Training angesagt!

Mit dem Jogging hats ja gleich (Zusage Radteam) gut geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal die Seite vom Radteam:

http://www.radrennteam.de/

Scheinen ziemlich kompetent in Sachen Training zu sein!


----------



## zestyfied (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin so müd. Da ist das Treppensteigen in den dritten Stock schon ein Workout momentan - Zeit fürs Bett!


----------



## Triathletin007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Angenehme Träume!


----------



## zestyfied (23. Dezember 2010)

Glaub ich hab ausgeschlafen! Wohooooo!
Heut fühl ich mich wieder kraftig  bin nur gestern Nacht beim Bettgehen in eine rießen Glasscherbe getreten im Teppich, in die Verse gebohrt - die tut jetzt aua.
Hoffe es heute Abend zum Spinning zu schaffen - ansonsten gibts ja noch morgen 2 Std Christmas Spinning.....
Hoffe keiner von uns wird krank!


----------



## jjules (24. Dezember 2010)

jetzt hast es verschrien... ich häng krank rum..
Naja, besser jetzt als im Sommer!!!


----------



## Triathletin007 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hilfe, ich bin eingeschneit-10cm Neuschnee!!

Beste Genesungswünsche für alle im Team.
Mir geht es wieder etwas besser. Werde heute vielleicht mich mal langsam an 30min joggen mit meinen genialen Icebugs-Laufschuhen machen.

Was können die besser als alle anderen?
Here you can see:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ZRrwhFDFc"]YouTube        - Icebug TV-commercial -extended version[/nomedia]

Euch allen noch frohe Festtage!!!

LG,Nicole!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (25. Dezember 2010)

Och ne!
Ich war heut beim Christmas Special 2 Std Spinning =) Wohooo
Ich hoffe dass alle wieder ganz schnell fit werden!

Merry Christmas


----------



## zestyfied (29. Dezember 2010)

So meine Lieben =) Der Wahnsinn in der Arbeit hat mich wieder, hab ne Erkältung ganz gut abgewandt und hab ne ganz kurze Woche - 2 Tage =)
Bin heut Rodeln und werd dann Richtung laaanges WE starten. Hoffe viel draußen machen zu können, damit hier schön viele Punkte zusammen kommen. Vielleicht schaff ich es heut noch - mal sehen!
Hoffe euch geht es allen gut und ich wünsch euch schon jetzt nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Triathletin007 (31. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes Neues!

Nicht erschrecken, wenn bei mir vom 02.01-07.01 und vom 22.01-05.02.2011 meine Trainingszeit explodieren sollte. Da bin ich in Trainingslager unterwegs und schiele gegen 40-std- Woche. 

Frauen-power, alles fürs Team!!

LG,Nicole!!!


----------



## zestyfied (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich wünsche euch auch ein tolles neues Jahr! Endlich wieder Internet und Kontakt zum Rest - ich brauch eindeutig Motivation wieder ins Kraftraining einzusteigen - bin heut kurz davor umgedreht.....Nun ja ein Tag Pause.
Ich hoffe wir trainieren noch alle ganz fleißig um unsere Ziele zu erreichen!!!
Frauen-power - alles klar Nicole! Ab morgen auch wieder!!!


----------



## zestyfied (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich vertippt mit dem Rodeln einmmal und kanns nimma ändern - hoff des stört hier niemanden


----------



## Triathletin007 (16. Januar 2011)

Nach einer längeren Auszeit wegen Magen-Darm fange ich nun wieder mit dem Sporteln an.


----------



## jjules (17. Januar 2011)

Servus Mädelz,
i seh grad, i hab ne Einheit doppelt gepostet...
kann man das irgendwie wieder löschen?
Geht glaub ich  nur bei dem letzten Eintrag, oder?


----------



## zestyfied (20. Januar 2011)

Hey ihr
ich kann leider momentan nicht so gut Punkte eintragen, da ich keinen PC daheim habe - aber wie ihr seht, hab ich jetzt vom 11.1 an zurück eingetragen - heute wird auch noch ein 2,5Std Spin folgen wenn alles gut geht...daher die Punkte warten immer nur noch um eingetragen zu werden.

Wie läuft es bei euch?


----------



## Triathletin007 (20. Januar 2011)

Habe ja erst wieder am Montag angefangen zu Sporteln.
Dafür das ich uns auf Rang 40 gehieft habe geht es mir wieder gut.

Und ab Samstag lasse ich mir 2 Wochen im Trainingslager in Fuerteventura die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen. Sollte also eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen wenn wir in 2 Wo. auf Platz 20 stehen sollten!

LG, Nicole!


----------



## Triathletin007 (29. Januar 2011)

Liebe Grüße aus Fuerteventura ans Team. Heute ist bei uns Ruhetag und Halbzeit im Trainingslager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (31. Januar 2011)

Hey bin auch wieder ganz da.Etwas gekränkelt.Hab auch Punkte nachgetragen.Lg


----------



## Triathletin007 (6. Februar 2011)

Schade, aber auch das beste Trainingslager geht mal zu Ende. Nun bin ich wieder daheim in NRW und werde erst mal mehrere Tage die Füße hochlegen.

Alles andere wäre ein absoluter Blödsinn und kann einen die Gesundheit riskieren.


----------



## zestyfied (6. Februar 2011)

Füß hoch jawohl! Morgen is Ruhetag, muss gestehen dass ich mir den auch öfter gönne lg


----------



## Triathletin007 (15. Februar 2011)

Letzte Woche reine Laufwoche-diese Wo. konzentriertes Schwimmen.

Hierdurch setze ich neue Reize, was wichtig ist!


----------



## zestyfied (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben,
Internetverbindung steht endlich wieder, Punkte nachgetragen =) Wie gehts euch denn so? Hab irgendwie ein gesundheitliches Tief hinter mir und bin diese Woche wieder eingestiegen.
LG INA


----------



## zestyfied (1. März 2011)

Hey wie gehts euch allen?


----------



## zestyfied (9. März 2011)

hochschieb - noch jemand dabei?


----------



## zestyfied (19. März 2011)

Ist irgendwie bisschen eingeschlafen hier oder? Keiner schreibt mehr so recht was =(


----------



## Triathletin007 (19. März 2011)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie bisschen eingeschlafen hier oder? Keiner schreibt mehr so recht was =(



Hallöle!

Meine Umschulungsmaßnahme zur Sport-Fitnesskauffrau in Dortmund hat nun begonnen und hierdurch wird auch mein Training drastisch eingeschränkt. Arbeit und Zukunftsorientierung gehen halt vor.

Da ich ja auch später gerne ins Sportmanagement wechseln möchte werde ich dieses Jahr in vielen Orga-Teams in Sachen Triathlon dabei sein und  das schränkt dann weiter meine Trainingszeit ein.

Am Sonntag habe ich auch direkt mein erstes Treffen fürr Orga-Team für Tri-Star Germany (Triathlon).

Aber ein bisschen Sporteln werde ich natürlich weiter. Und meine Anfahrt von Krefeld nach Dortmund (100km) werde ich nun immer So iins Trainingsprogramm aufnehmen- meine Heimfahrt Freitags +weitere 100km natürlich auch.

LG ans Team!

Eure Nicole!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (28. März 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben
ich habe gerade fest gestellt, dass der Winterpokal rum ist  Mensch und da war ich doch heut noch so fleißig Orientierungslaufen! So ein Mist! Auf jeden Fall bin ich auf uns alle Stolz. Ich habe leider keine Punkte mehr zum ein- und nachtragen!


----------



## Triathletin007 (28. März 2011)

Ich habe zwar in der letzten Woche noch mal alles versucht (über 500 rad-KM) aber alleine konnte ich uns nicht aus dem Keller holen.

Ist denn wirklich keiner mehr bei dem schönen Sonnenwetter unterwegs gewesen?

Habe mir sogar meinen ersten kleinen Sonnenbrand an den Armen geholt.

Egal, scheeeeee war es mit Euch alle Male!


----------



## zestyfied (29. März 2011)

Hey, doch ich war ja unterwegs, aber hab eben nichts mehr zum eintragen. Sonnenbrand hab ich noch nicht, hier ist zwar Sonne aber so warm aufm MTB wars dann doch nicht - bin im Regen am Samstag heim gefahren


----------



## zestyfied (17. Oktober 2011)

....Hallo liebes Team,
wer ist denn hier noch unterwegs, wollen wir es diese Saison noch einmal packen, oder nur ein Teil und somit ein neues Team? 
I würd mi freun!
LG


----------

